# Extreme? explaination but it suit's me



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

http://www.healpastlives.com/pastlf/kar ... epersn.htm


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've been to that site too. I have it on my favorites.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i found this quite uplifting :roll:

After Effects: Depersonalization Disorder is usually a life sentence. The older the Soul, the stronger their mind, the more they cling onto their "identity" of the "mind as Self", the longer it will take to overcome the "mental body imbalance" that this disorder was designed to correct. Often it will take several lifetimes to get the mind to accept it's proper role in the individual's spiritual development. Once the mind is realigned with the rest of the body in a future incarnation, the individual will emerge stronger for the experience. For their heart and their intuition will have finally "caught up" to where their mind has already evolved.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah and also that:

Therefore, the old Soul must learn to function "outside of the box" of their mind before this disorder can fall away from them. This is easier said than done because a strong mind is a "terrible thing" to resist.

." Until those with Depersonalization Disorder learn to move past their minds, they will never be free of this disease.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i suppose this site is helpful only if you believe in the afterlife or if you are spiritual...but if this disorder is a life sentance its not very comforting if you do beilive in an afterlife...i meen an eternity of this !


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

jc said:


> but if this disorder is a life sentance its not very comforting if you do beilive in an afterlife...i meen an eternity of this !


It's tremendously comforting though if you believe in an afterlife
that involves no dp/dr, and no sickness of any kind.
That's the afterlife that awaits me anyway.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm sure it is comforting Phil, but remember that a lot of people don't believe and find that sort of thing, however well intentioned, a bit disturbing. I know I'm known as someone who has extreme views on religion, but I don't discourage personal faith, believe it or not. However, there are a lot of predatory websites out there, that prey on the psychologically vunerable, with (let's say) left-field religious ideals. Common amoung them are ones that try to tempt us to believe that DP is some kind of enlightenment, or 'window', 'opportunity' to the super-real...etc...etc. Which, and I don't care who disagrees, it is _not_. Not, not, not.

I'm gonna flex my newly acquired moderator powers and move this to the spiritual forum, if that's ok.


----------

